

Solving iCloud backing up of "cookies" using certificates - danielsju6
http://blog.appblade.com/news/2012/12/if-you-cant-trust-a-cookie-who-can-you-trust/

======
danielsju6
This is a useful method if you need to rely on anything being device unique.

I'll be going over how I did this (in Ruby,) alternative methods, gotchas, and
some other practical uses and considerations at Boston.rb in January
<http://bostonrb.org/presentations/month/January-2013> (it'll be live streamed
over Google Hangouts)

